# What was your worst movie theater experience?



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 13, 2017)

i used to go to the movies ALL THE TiME with my dad when i was in highschool. it was a fun bonding experience between us because we're both into dissecting movies, analyzing plot and discussing how we would "fix" bad parts in movies. We had common tastes in movies so we went at least once or twice a month but i'm digressing...

i literally hadn't been inside a movie theater in YEEEEEEEEEEEARS. We're talking -like- a decade.
My roomie and i went to see the latest Star Wars flick last year. The last theater i'd ever been to was a super tiny cinema in a tiny town with nothing fancy. The place he took me for Rogue One was the mega-plex down the road from where we live now. This place was FAAAAANCY. Huge plush reclining seats, alcohol, headphone jacks, private viewing rooms and...assigned seating. i had no idea how the assigned seating worked so when i bought the tickets (close to showtime), the box office dude gave is the only remaining seats.

There's a reason they were the only ones.

When we got to our seats, we made the horrifying discovery that they were front row, far right, right next to the emergency exit. We reluctantly sat down just as the trailers started. Our view of the screen was kinda like this:




So what was your worst movie theater experience?


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 17, 2017)

I've been in the exact same position as you were! Only it was Interstellar. Well atleast I could hear the movie 
But the worst experience must have been that stupid kid one row behind me spilling this 3 liter bucket of coke onto the floor, creating an enormous flood of sugary water


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 17, 2017)

When I was in college, me and my class were "voluntold" to see some incredibly shitty historical movie (this one, if I remember correctly) to "celebrate" anniversary of Yaroslav the Wise, an important figure in Russian history. You had those stories when movie is so bad that you eventually gave up on it and walked out the theater? Since our class was basically forced to see this movie, I had to_ flee_ out of this one, by using some excuses, and then just sneaking out the theater while nobody was watching. I wasn't the only one to do so. Honestly, I don't even remember the plot, because I spent half the movie (the amount of time I had patience to stay in theater) reading some Douglas Adams on my PDA. But hey, Douglas Adams was a great writer, so maybe that experience wasn't so bad. The movie was still incredibly shitty though, from what I've heard.


----------



## Mandragoras (Aug 18, 2017)

I was reading about the Princes of Great Novgorod earlier, funnily enough. Shame that the movie sucked so much, given how interesting the subject was. Establishing the legal code for the Kievan Rus' and unifying the better part of Eastern Europe during a period when most of the West was tripping over its own shoelaces is seriously nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Aug 18, 2017)

Dropped my bag of weed and couldn't find it anywhere. Ruined my entire movie night.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 20, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Dropped my bag of weed and couldn't find it anywhere. Ruined my entire movie night.


i hope you weren't actually using it during the movie! i like to enhance my movies as much as the next person but if someone were in my cinema puffin' skunk, i'd be pissed. Maybe i'd change my mind if they _shared_ but still, that shit stinks. Nasty smells are the wooooooorst when it comes to movie watching because it _destroys_ immersion. Long time ago i went to see The Matrix with a friend of mine after a trip to Taco Bell and i spent the whole flick hot-boxing his farts. i didn't even realize the movie was shot with a green tint because i'd equated the film's color scheme to the cloud of methane i was stewing in.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 20, 2017)

Each and every time I went to the iMax theater in the Boston Museum of Science, I'd get motion sickness, and then a migraine. Whenever I go there, I must stay away from there.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 21, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Boston Museum of Science


Funny how so many iMax theaters were originally built specifically for science and nature documentaries. i think our first iMax flick was one of the Batman movies and some people in town were upset that a science museum was playing a fictional movie. These days it seems that Hollywood flicks are the ONLY thing playing. Where else but a museum can you watch Planet Earth and Avatar back to back? To add to the humor, at that time, hardly anybody in town knew we even HAD an iMax screen, let alone a fucking museum! Most of those in the know that we had an iMax were upset they were playing a non-documentary while everybody else was like, "We have iMax?". i don't wanna get into it all but to put that joke into perspective, in the early 2000s, we had city hall officials who weren't even aware we had an airport or an aviation museum. Such a tiny 10 sq. mile town of 32,000 and less than 10% were even aware if its existence. Then we built an iMax and a water park next door and suddenly people gave a shit.

"Woah, dude! There's -like- a museum over here?"

"Yes..."​
"Did they -like- just build it over the summer?"

"...it's been here for 15 years."​


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 21, 2017)

working for one


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 21, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> working for one


Got any stories? All my friends who've worked for theaters always have funny and interesting stories. There's something strange about cramming 100 strangers in a dark room for 90 minutes that always brings out the worst in people.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 21, 2017)

I flew up North for Christmas break in 2015. I tagged along one day with my little cousins to watch "The Good Dinosaur". The movie wasn't bad, nothing went wrong during the movie. The issue was during the commercials before the movie. The Ad sequence was all screwed up, constantly blinking off and on, and took nearly 3 times as long to finish so we could start the movie.

Though I did get something out of it; the totally screwed up audio during the commercials. I got to an "Alvin and the Chipmunks" movie trailer and all of their voices were extremely deep and base-y. I burst out laughing for the next 5 minutes, funniest shit I have ever heard.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 22, 2017)

i forget which movie it was but i was home for two weeks and Melbourne has a lot of Chinese immigrants which can be a problem because China has an issue with i think they call it Peasant Culture but in short it means they don't know how to behave China actually had to make PSA for Chinese travelling to Australia to not to do things like piss in public push people smoke in doors carving "(name) was here" on actual historical artefacts etc like im not being racist its a big problem they have younger Chinese are trying to combat it 

any way i went to see a movie and the movie was packed with mostly Chinese and as soon as the previews stopped and the movie started going... out came the phones on face book recording certain parts they liked about the film talking loudly bringing actual fucking chinese takeout into the film people taking off shoes and so on making phone calls 

i complained afterwards but the Movie staff kinda subtly said they can't single out rules for Chinese or make things directed at them for fear of looking racist 

the other time was when i was at school of infantry we were in town and we're watching a movie and some one rather loudly burst through the door and me and 4 other friends just hear this old grizzled voice say "Privates Greenzone, bob, steve, tom, harry if you're in here you got 15 minutes to get back to the lines (barracks) 

our week end had been cut short a couple hours but no one told us


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 22, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i forget which movie it was but i was home for two weeks and Melbourne has a lot of Chinese immigrants which can be a problem because China has an issue with i think they call it Peasant Culture but in short it means they don't know how to behave China actually had to make PSA for Chinese travelling to Australia to not to do things like piss in public push people smoke in doors carving "(name) was here" on actual historical artefacts etc like im not being racist its a big problem they have younger Chinese are trying to combat it
> 
> any way i went to see a movie and the movie was packed with mostly Chinese and as soon as the previews stopped and the movie started going... out came the phones on face book recording certain parts they liked about the film talking loudly bringing actual fucking chinese takeout into the film people taking off shoes and so on making phone calls
> 
> ...



Ugh, that's terrible. A movie theater at the mercy of a disruptive group for fear of false accusations of racism shouldn't happen. A presumptuous and loud voice is incredibly destructive.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 22, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Ugh, that's terrible. A movie theater at the mercy of a disruptive group for fear of false accusations of racism shouldn't happen. A presumptuous and loud voice is incredibly destructive.



when it comes to the Chinese Australia has to kind of walk on egg shells because they've been around as long as the English so they have always been here kind of thing so if you speak out against their behaviour its all "we've been here as long as you check your privilege"


----------



## MsRavage (Aug 22, 2017)

went to go see a movie and someone literally threw a soda and popcorn right in the middle of the seated audience...guess who got hit with both


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 22, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> went to go see a movie and someone literally threw a soda and popcorn right in the middle of the seated audience...guess who got hit with both



did they died


----------



## MsRavage (Aug 22, 2017)

nope didn't even get in trouble....keep in mind the theater itself was in the ghetto and someone got shot there a good couple of weeks later


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 22, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> nope didn't even get in trouble....keep in mind the theater itself was in the ghetto and someone got shot there a good couple of weeks later



~oh say can you seeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 22, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> went to go see a movie and someone literally threw a soda and popcorn right in the middle of the seated audience...guess who got hit with both


i went to a movie with a group of classmates and since we'd all seen the movie multiple times we all left early to beat the crowds. Most of the group were personal friends but a few of them were from a different school; acquaintances of another friend. One of the kids from a different school wouldn't shut up for most of the movie and was ruining the show for everyone. Of course he made as ALL look bad. He didn't know us and we didn't know him. in some desperate attempt to make us think he was cool or something, he chucked a full soda up into the air and into the audience just before the end of the movie as we were all leaving. Someone screamed (probably the poor woman who got nailed) and several patrons gave chase. We -the whole group- were confronted by theater staff and a bunch of angry customers. They demanded to know who threw the drink so ALL OF US simultaneously pointed out the dumbass who did it. We barely knew the kid. None of us even knew his name. The rest of us all got off with a warning because we went there all the time and we recognized as a respectable group but it turns out the little shit's older brother worked at the theater so he felt entitled (!?) to make trouble.

The rest of us weren't exactly angels though...

The lobby of our theater had a bunch of vending machines with toys and candies in them. One of the quarter machines had bouncy super-balls in it so we'd all buy 2-4 dollars worth of balls and throw them at the screen during the movie. Ever so often during a movie when a villain was on screen, someone would bounce a ball off his/her face. We only ever did it when were the ONLY ONES in the room -which was often, this was a small theater- but one time someone else came into the movie late and we hadn't noticed. We talked through the movie, bounced our balls around, fucked around and ruined the movie for another patron without realizing they were there. i felt genuinely bad because we didn't realize until the movie was almost over. i don't remember getting tattled on but the vending machine was promptly removed and a sign was erected in its place. "_NO TOYS ALLOWED iNSiDE THE CiNEMA!_"


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 22, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> nope didn't even get in trouble....keep in mind the theater itself was in the ghetto and someone got shot there a good couple of weeks later


Got shot by mysterious ghetto superhero for throwing popcorn and soda at innocent people


----------



## rollingwolf (Sep 1, 2017)

Well, the mall I used to go to for movies can be best summed up as extraordinarily ghetto. Take your media stereotype of the ghetto and triple down.

I was seated near some idiot with a cell phone. This was back when cell phones were first getting the ability to have ringtones other than generic ringing. They were supposed to play songs from the radio. In practice, it sounded like a cat was being skinned alive.

Not only does the phone ring, she TAKES THE CALL.

The following is a rough transcript of the call. Caps lock is intentional.

"YEAH!? I'M AT THE MOVIES! IT ALRIGHT! WHERE YOU?"

It went on like this for several minutes.

Add to that, two people in the back who were basically one extra dose of hormones away from doing a live porno, and stupid parents who brought a small (terrified) child to a movie he should not have been seeing.... Yeah, you get the picture.

Mall was demo'd a couple years ago. Good riddance to bad garbage.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 1, 2017)

I was in a movie theater watching Paranormal Activity with a few other furs I know, one of which was in a partial suit. All of a sudden this random group of drunk sorority girls decided to sit on either side of our 4-fur group and heckle my friend in the partial suit. I won't get into the shit they said, but I finally manage to rid ourselves of them by pretending to call a security guard (they were drunk enough to believe it). needless to say, we haven't gone back to any theaters in a LONG while.


----------



## Scorpen (Sep 1, 2017)

My brother and I went and saw 10000 BC when it came out.  We both though it was dreadfully awful and that was pretty much it.  Then the next day my mom and her friend are talking and her friend mentions that her son (this annoying little thing younger than me) wants to go see this BC movie that she wasn't interested in taking him to...  Guess who go "volunteered" to take said annoying kid to this movie...  I had to sit through that awful movie twice.  The second time listening to this brats constant chatter about how cool this is...


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 7, 2017)

I can't remember the details, but I was taken to a movie once when I was really young, and the loud noises and number of people scared me so I started crying. I had to leave.

I was a special child :/


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 9, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I had to leave.
> 
> I was a special child :/



Ever _laugh_ at a movie so hard you had to leave?

When i went to see Attack of the Clones, something had me laughing uncontrollably during the Yoda fight scene. What started as a giggle became a chuckle, then laughter, a howl and then to stifled squeaking. Either the scene itself was humorous to me or my friend whispered some commentary but for whatever reason, i couldn't breathe. For the entirety of the scene and beyond, i kept on laughing for what felt like a solid 5-6 minutes. The outward laughter was almost completely silent, save for a squeak in my throat but i made more noise just trying to inhale. My giggle-fit went on for far too long and i was clearly annoying the other patrons watching which just _added_ to my laughter. Good thing i was near the end of my row because i had to get up and leave for fear of angering more people or throwing up in my popcorn. When i came back i was too embarrassed to reclaim my seat so i watched a large portion of the flick from the stairs until a darker scene came on so i could sneak back in.


----------



## lupi900 (Sep 10, 2017)

Having to leave one early at a trip at high school. Because they teen's above me were fucking about instead of watching & got nasty when called out.

They really did fit that attuide of everyone but me is the problem. One i met at college would cry about being attacked by a disabled guy but had no problem threatening to attacking me which i'm just as disabled, over me calling out a pal i hated nearly breaking my hand.


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 10, 2017)

Well yesterday I could not hear the movie because there was a baby crying in the background.
Thank god that mother got the baby to be quiet.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Well yesterday I could not hear the movie because there was a baby crying in the background.
> Thank god that mother got the baby to be quiet.


That reminds me of when I saw the film WALL-E in theaters (I can't believe that was 9 years ago OwO), and towards the front, there were these group of kids who wouldn't shut up and would question each and every action on screen instead of just letting the movie answer their questions.


----------



## Beatle9 (Sep 13, 2017)

Back when I was probably 14 me and my best friend went to go see the Simpsons Movie. Holy shit worst audience ever! First off there were kids way too young to see the movie, like 3-year-olds for a fucking PG-13 movie. Half the theater had their fucking phones out. And I think the worst part was this big ass family sitting in the front row who had no fucking control of their kids. The kids were running up and down the aisles, and throwing shit at the fucking screen! I'm not kidding! And the fucking parents weren't doing shit about it. Just, awful.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 14, 2017)

My most interesting movie experience (It was terrible , but entertaining) was when I went to see Unfriended in a cinema with my lil' brother. It's that movie that takes place entirely on a computer screen. Anyways, the movie starts and I notice a guy sitting at the front row, visibly drunk. After like 10 minutes, he starts speaking and says out loud:
"This is not a movie! I have the same at home!"
He keeps making (drunk) noises for like 30 minutes, then he suddenly gets up, starts throwing popcorn everywhere, yells that he hasn't payed to stare at a computer scream and then leaves.
All in all , I was not even mad, this was more entertaining than the movie.


----------



## Beatle9 (Sep 14, 2017)

-AlphaLupi said:


> Working at one
> 
> Not a good job if you're not really a people person, that's for sure


I work at one too... I agree, you meet quite a bit of assholes working there.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 18, 2017)

When I went to see The Dark Knight, the film started to catch on fire and they had to pause the move and the whole theater filled with smoked. They somehow were able to start it again and finish the film. 

But my worst would actually be Shutter Island. Some teens make it a point to talk loudly and ruin the film for others because their boyfriends wouldn't take them to see Toy Story 3. I told them to shut up several times, and they would quiet for a while, but start back up. In retrospect, I should have gotten theater staff, but I didn't want to miss any of the movie.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 18, 2017)

>Star Wars Episode VII gets high praise and insane "reviews", sitting at 9-9.7 on IMDB 'n shit
>Get a tiny bit hyped. I absolutely hate hype. But I allowed a little, because this is Star Wars
>Finally get to watch it, and we have kids on the front screaming. Through the entire movie
>Two old people sitting at the back, talking throughout the entire movie
>Movie itself is pretty much a repackaged Episode IV with a stereotypical black guy and a woman as MC's. And space Nazis
>Black guy is decent. Woman is just annoying as fuck. Gets powers outta nowhere, know how to wield a lightsaber, and pushes the right button at the right time. Without any actual prior knowledge
>Han Solo dies. His emo kid feels jack shit about it. Harrison Ford can finally let his character rest
>Want to throw Kylo Ren down a reactor. Emo trash kid worshiping his uncle's mistakes
>Ending was SCREAMING "WE ARE GETTING ANOTHER MOVIE!" so much I have no intention of watching the next one. Unless people actually like the next one. My family's opinions aren't exactly much to go by. They like 50 Shades and Twilight for fucks sake
>Come out of the cinema, thinking "The fuck kind of movie is this?"

Of all the movies I've watched so far, this movie and experience is by far the worst I've ever seen and experienced. I will avoid the next movie. This one was so tame, predictable and boring I want the wasted time spent on it back.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 18, 2017)

The worst theater experience I've ever had was when I saw Ponyo when it came out. My mom and I had to commute pretty far, since that was the closest theater that was showing it... but on the way, we got lost due to road work detours. It was a night showing, since we both had work. We still made it to the theater on time... We were the only ones for the showing.

 We bought our tickets, and were waiting in the theater. The lights were completely off. I walked back and asked why they were off, and if we were in the wrong room. They said we weren't. I brought the manager back there. The projectionist had apparently gone on break or something. We waited  almost 40 minutes... until they shut the lights off again. After two more rounds of me running up to the lobby, the movie FINALLY starts playing. We're halfway through... We're both feeling better, and enjoying the movie. THEN THE FILM BREAKS. 

3 more trips to the lobby, and the kid in the office is getting more and more nasty. FINALLY, the film is fixed. The manager comes out, apologizes, and gives us free tickets to be used whenever. We never used 'em. Didn't seem worth the aggravation. We were polite, but that one kid in the office was a real brat.


----------



## Beatle9 (Sep 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> >Star Wars Episode VII gets high praise and insane "reviews", sitting at 9-9.7 on IMDB 'n shit
> >Get a tiny bit hyped. I absolutely hate hype. But I allowed a little, because this is Star Wars
> >Finally get to watch it, and we have kids on the front screaming. Through the entire movie
> >Two old people sitting at the back, talking throughout the entire movie
> ...


Why do you feel the need to draw attention to the fact that a black guy and a woman are the main characters? Just saying.

Also I don't get the argument some fans make about how "She knew how to use a lightsaber without proper training!" It's a fucking weapon, anyone can fucking use it, even Finn used it to try and hold off Ren in part of the climax of the movie. It's not like it only works when it's wielded by a Jedi. The only argument I see holding weight would be if she knew how to use it flawlessly from the moment she held it, without proper training. But they establish that it seems like she has some sort of yet unclear connection with the light saber, most likely via the Force, that I'm assuming will be expanded upon later.

Sorry to hear you didn't like the movie, but I just don't understand some of your reasons.


----------



## Mabus (Sep 20, 2017)

Star Wars Episode 7.... anywhere...
F*ck you JJ Abrams....


----------



## Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna (Sep 20, 2017)

The latest mummy installment. While being on a date that went south. Screw you Tom Cruise ;c


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 20, 2017)

That one time I watched a movie in 3D and the speakers had a bad earth.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 20, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Why do you feel the need to draw attention to the fact that a black guy and a woman are the main characters? Just saying.
> 
> Also I don't get the argument some fans make about how "She knew how to use a lightsaber without proper training!" It's a fucking weapon, anyone can fucking use it, even Finn used it to try and hold off Ren in part of the climax of the movie. It's not like it only works when it's wielded by a Jedi. The only argument I see holding weight would be if she knew how to use it flawlessly from the moment she held it, without proper training. But they establish that it seems like she has some sort of yet unclear connection with the light saber, most likely via the Force, that I'm assuming will be expanded upon later.
> 
> Sorry to hear you didn't like the movie, but I just don't understand some of your reasons.


I have nothing against the actors themselves. It's a bit more about the roles they had, and how they were played out. Other than that, the movie's pretty decent on its own. The post is an obvious exaggeration, though there were kids and an elderly couple ruining the experience.

Though there are things that are not explained at all, and leaves it up to the watchers to figure out and/or ponder on.

The woman gets powers outta nowhere, with no explanation. Can wield a lightsaber at the level a Sith does, who HAVE had training, for years. Mind trick? Can do it from the get go. She can also fly the Millennium Falcon better than Han Solo? Gtfo. 

There are plot inconsistencies. Why were the Millennium Falcon on exactly the same planet Ray was on? It's like jumping into a plot 50% of the way without much if any explanation of the previous 50%. Now, there are good ways of doing it if you give proper explanations of the plot you're missing. Star Wars is a pretty unique universe. So much back story, background history of everything that your head would spin.

As for Finn, I am not entirely sure how to feel about him. He's an interesting guy and a decent actor. I don't know.. It feels as if he were there to simply show that "Hey, guys! We're so diverse, here's a black guy being stereotypical!". I might be wrong, though it's how I see it. I find it a little insulting to anyone to be put there just for "diversity's" sake, you know. Would you like it if you got a role based on your skin colour/heritage and not on your hard-earned merits and hard work? Again, I may be completely wrong on this.

Wielding a lightsaber would normally require a little bit of those Jedi senses, aka, be able to sense the next strike. Finn's a highly trained soldier, so his advanced training and reactions can actually explain it, and I could agree on that being the case. Ray however, have no experience that we can see at all. Hell, she probably didn't even know what a lightsaber was before seeing one. She's been a scavenger since she was a child.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 4, 2018)

My father took me to see Hitch when I was only 10 or 11 years old and it was pure torture.


----------



## Razorscab (Apr 5, 2018)

I've only been to a movie theater a handful of times but the one that really sticks out to me was the time my ex took me to see Prometheus on a date. It was around noon so it was only us (middle row), a couple in their early 20's (slightly ahead of us) and a family who thought it was a good idea to bring their two small children to see an R-rated sci-fi/horror film (back row). The couple in front of us was making out the whole time, which was very distracting, and once in a while you could hear terrified noises coming from the kids in the back of the theater. Also, we paid extra because the movie was supposed to be in 3D but only 2 or 3 scenes were really in 3D.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

First time we tried to see Star Wars (yes, Star Wars, not ANH, or ESB, just Star Wars....I'm that old).  Queued up for hours, got five places from the front of the queue, and they announced the theatre was full so nobody else was getting in.  

Saw Pete's Dragon instead.  Wasn't the same


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 13, 2018)

People talking loudly enough I couldn’t hear. They would shut up when I got the people to come by but they only got escorted out near the end so it was pointless. 

At some point I literally chucked popcorn at them. I just kept pelting them. Figured if I couldn’t enjoy the movie itself, I’d humor myself in other ways.


----------

